# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Amazon Braket, quantum computing service, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - aws.amazon.com/braket

----------


## Airicist

Article "AWS unveils Amazon Braket quantum computing service"
The cloud giant also used day one of re:Invent to announce the AWS Center for Quantum Computing and its new AWS Quantum Solutions Lab

by Asha Barbaschow
December 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"Quantum computing is now available on AWS through Amazon Braket"

August 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Quantum Computing for 23 cents."
A simple and affordable Intro to AWS Quantum Computing now available. Get started today.

by Dawn Moyer
August 24, 2020

----------

